# Google/gmail problems



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed the big slowdown, and intermittent outages with Google features for the past couple of weeks?
Apparently there's a hacked/not hacked controversy going on out there.
http://www.gigaom.com/2005/05/07/google-hacked/

I haven't noticed much for problems from home (aside from the Google home page loading slower than usual), but trying to get into my gmail account from work with dial-up has been nearly impossible at times. 

Now that everyone has convinced me what a great thing gmail is (which it is), and I've switched everything over to it, please don't let them start running into snags now... :shock:


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

It has been working just fine for me.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

"dial-up"??? i think you diagnosed your own problem there 

seriously... i haven't noticed any problems in terms of performance.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

freydo said:


> "dial-up"??? i think you diagnosed your own problem there


LOL! Tell me about it. I can say that it's very painful and I can't figure out how so many of us were able to stand it back when....
Even with dial-up, Google and the gmail portal have always been fast for me until their technical problems arose. I think it is back to normal now though. Whew.


----------

